# A Perspective On Adam & Eve Story ?



## Neutral Singh (Sep 9, 2004)

"The Adam and Eve story is incomprehensible to me!" I observed with considerable heat one day in my early struggles with the allegory. 

*"Why did God punish not only the guilty pair, but also the innocent unborn generations?"* 

Master was more amused by my vehemence than my ignorance. "Genesis is deeply symbolic, and cannot be grasped by a literal interpretation," he explained. "Its 'tree of life' is the human body. The spinal cord is like an upturned tree, with man's hair as its roots, and afferent and efferent nerves as branches. The tree of the nervous system bears many enjoyable fruits, or sensations of sight, sound, smell, taste, and touch. In these, man may rightfully indulge; but he was forbidden the experience of sex, the 'apple' at the center of the bodily garden.*14 *

"The 'serpent' represents the coiled-up spinal energy which stimulates the sex nerves. 'Adam' is reason, and 'Eve' is feeling. When the emotion or Eve-consciousness in any human being is overpowered by the sex impulse, his reason or Adam also succumbs._*15 *_

"God created the human species by materializing the bodies of man and woman through the force of His will; He endowed the new species with the power to create children in a similar 'immaculate' or divine manner.*16* Because His manifestation in the individualized soul had hitherto been limited to animals, instinct-bound and lacking the potentialities of full reason, God made the first human bodies, symbolically called Adam and Eve. To these, for advantageous upward evolution, He transferred the souls or divine essence of two animals. _*17*_ In Adam or man, reason predominated; in Eve or woman, feeling was ascendant. Thus was expressed the duality or polarity which underlies the phenomenal worlds. Reason and feeling remain in a heaven of cooperative joy so long as the human mind is not tricked by the serpentine energy of animal propensities. 

"The human body was therefore not solely a result of evolution from beasts, but was produced by an act of special creation by God. The animal forms were too crude to express full divinity; the human being was uniquely given a tremendous mental capacity—the 'thousand-petaled lotus' of the brain—as well as acutely awakened occult centers in the spine. 

"God, or the Divine Consciousness present within the first created pair, counseled them to enjoy all human sensibilities, but not to put their concentration on touch sensations.*18* These were banned in order to avoid the development of the sex organs, which would enmesh humanity in the inferior animal method of propagation. The warning not to revive subconsciously-present bestial memories was not heeded. Resuming the way of brute procreation, Adam and Eve fell from the state of heavenly joy natural to the original perfect man. 

"Knowledge of 'good and evil' refers to the cosmic dualistic compulsion. Falling under the sway of maya through misuse of his feeling and reason, or Eve—and Adam—consciousness, man relinquishes his right to enter the heavenly garden of divine self-sufficiency. _*19*_ The personal responsibility of every human being is to restore his 'parents' or dual nature to a unified harmony or Eden." 

As Sri Yukteswar ended his discourse, I glanced with new respect at the pages of Genesis. 

__________________________________________________ ___________ 


_*14*_ "We may eat of the fruit of the trees of the garden: but of the fruit of the tree which is in the midst of the garden, God hath said, Ye shall not eat of it, neither shall ye touch it, lest ye die."-Genesis 3:2-3. 

_*15*_ "The woman whom thou gavest to be with me, she gave me of the tree, and I did eat. The woman said, The serpent beguiled me, and I did eat."-Gen. 3:12-13. 

_*16*_ "So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them. And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it."-Gen. 1:27-28. 

_*17*_ "And the Lord God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living soul."-Gen. 2:7. 

_*18*_ "Now the serpent (sex force) was more subtil than any beast of the field" (any other sense of the body).-Gen. 3:1. 
Back to text 

_*19*_ "And the Lord God planted a garden eastward in Eden; and there he put the man whom he had formed."-Gen. 2:8. "Therefore the Lord God sent him forth from the garden of Eden, to till the ground from whence he was taken."-Gen. 3:23. The divine man first made by God had his consciousness centered in the omnipotent single eye in the forehead (eastward). The all-creative powers of his will, focused at that spot, were lost to man when he began to "till the ground" of his physical nature. 

_Source: The Autobiography of a Yogi Chapter 17._


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 2, 2004)

Interesting. This is also discussed at Divine Whispers here. There were quite a few interesting observations there as well.

I think people who take the Bible as symbolic/metaphoric has their own personal take on Adam and Eve and the concept of "The Fall".


----------



## sikh78910 (Dec 8, 2006)

I think this is a good interpretation and very relevant to the actions of mankind today. too many in this age have ignored their minds and the spiritual powers that should be gained through the praise of god and is accessible within reach to everyone and listened to their sexual desires and other temptations. we should be focusing on god and his word and doing good for the world as He intended and not submitting to the temptations of maya. however sex in the media and all other distractions are way out of hand these days and cannot be turned around without a drastic event shocking the world and i belive this is what will happen if people do no start paying attention to god who is all pervading and everywhere.
 sex is advertised everywhere  and only the truly pious individuals will abstain from it until marriage and even then treat it as the act of true love that it should be and not like a prostitution which can lead to adultury. 

sikh means student, so instead of jumping into bed every two minutes and making the same mistakes as adam and eve, learn something, do good for the world and acheive salvation. follow the gurus examples by living a pure and honest living and set an example to our fellow humans in whom all the white light of god shines and can be brought out no matter how much sin has been committed.


----------

